# slotless setup?



## kilo (Apr 18, 2008)

anyone here ever build a slotless setup? just wondering what kind of layouts could be done. is there any other turns beyond 9" 90degree in the tyco stuff? i am getting a case of straights today and am curious as to what could be done. any input would be greatly appreciated, thanks.

--mike.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

With Tyco, you pretty much just have the 9" turns. They made a high bank track, but you can only use it as a 180 and it's not powered, the cars slide thru that turn. I have a bunch of Tyco TCR stuff too. I want to build a street race course with buildings and everything. It would look pretty realistic with the walls on each side.

Rich


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

YEARS ago I had some of the original Ideal slotless stuff. They did make two different radius turns and you could nest the smaller ones inside the larger and have four cars running, two on each track. All I built was an oval and a couple of jam cars that would run the inner wall so I could also have two jam cars on each respective oval. It was kind of cool to have all eight going around at the same time. They also had an overhead lap counter but I never got a second one so never did use them. It's all buried in the cave someplace.


----------



## H.O. racer (Jan 21, 2008)

I bought an Ultra 5 set at GW because it had some slot cars included. The ultra 5 track still takes up space collecting dust in the attic.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

As Rich points out, only 9" curves are available in Tyco. There were both 1/8 and 1/4 curves, along with 6", 9" and 15" straights. Also an intersection and the high banked curve.

There are also a couple other pieces. If I remember correctly, there is a turn which splits into two single lanes then mergers back; one lane is a smaller radius than the other. There is also a bridge/overpass.

But that's it.

Joe


----------

